# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  الادارة الاستراتيجية

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تعلم كيف تدير بشك استراتيجى 
ملف صغير وسوف تستفاد منه بشكل كبير 
نرجوا لمن لديه اى معلومات فى هذا المجالات تقديمه الى جميع الاعضاء  

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=12

----------

